# Offshore 457 Processing Times???



## shepz (May 16, 2012)

Hi all,

Apologies if this is somewhere else on the forum but I thought it would be better to get current information where possible on existing processing times for offshore 457 applications...

Basically my situation is this:

I was on a working holiday for a year and then my old company (very dodgy) applied for my 457 half arsed. I had to go onto MRT as my previous 457 failed (company didn't send over info on salary rates etc). 

I've since been with a brilliant company who are now sponsoring me and I've had to go offshore to get it processed. So they've put me up in Hong Kong for up to 4 weeks paid by the company whilst it gets processed, I arrived on the 28th April in HK and the 457 was lodged on Monday 30th April.

I'm just looking to gauge what the current processing times are for 457 visas?

Oh and I should mention that the nomination etc was already approved before I left Australia on the 28th April...

Just starting to panic a bit as I haven't heard anything back and it's been 2.5 weeks, I've obviously got no income coming in and I'm still paying the lease on my 1 bedroom apartment in the Sydney CBD (not cheap!). :confused2:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm curious as to why you needed to go offshore for your visa to be processed. The 457 visa can be applied for onshore, so I think your company cocked that up slightly.

That said, the average processing time is 4-6 weeks. Some processing centres are far busier than others, so the visa may take longer. Your visa would have typically been applied for at the processing centre closest to where your company's HQ is based. If your company paid for and applied for your 457 visa on your behalf, then You should follow with them as they can follow up with immigration on the status of your application.


----------



## nicolec (Apr 24, 2012)

We have the same timeline. Our 457 was also lodged 30 April. We have no news as to the status of our visa application but from what I heard it could take anywhere from 2 weeks to 6 weeks.


----------



## shepz (May 16, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> I'm curious as to why you needed to go offshore for your visa to be processed. The 457 visa can be applied for onshore, so I think your company cocked that up slightly.
> 
> That said, the average processing time is 4-6 weeks. Some processing centres are far busier than others, so the visa may take longer. Your visa would have typically been applied for at the processing centre closest to where your company's HQ is based. If your company paid for and applied for your 457 visa on your behalf, then You should follow with them as they can follow up with immigration on the status of your application.


Sure, no worries, I will explain.

I was pending an MRT review on my old 457 as the nomination was rejected back in 2011, so I was essentially kept on a Bridging Visa 'Type A'. Onshore application was not feasible because it was a breach of 'Section 2' as a bridging visa is not considered a substantive visa.

It was lodged in the Sydney Paramatta office... as far as I am aware it's quicker for offshore lodgements. Unfortunately can't get hold of my immigration agent to even get a TRN so it's getting quite frustrating being out in HK on my own with nothing to check.

It was lodged with my medical and the police checks from the UK and AFP by the immigration agent/barrister so there shouldn't be anything else they'll ask for... theoretically.


----------



## shepz (May 16, 2012)

nicolec said:


> We have the same timeline. Our 457 was also lodged 30 April. We have no news as to the status of our visa application but from what I heard it could take anywhere from 2 weeks to 6 weeks.


Hi Nicolec,

Was yours lodged offshore or onshore?

Regards,
Shepz


----------



## nicolec (Apr 24, 2012)

shepz said:


> Hi Nicolec,
> 
> Was yours lodged offshore or onshore?
> 
> ...


My application is offshore.


----------



## shepz (May 16, 2012)

01/05/2012 Application received - processing commenced
01/05/2012 Application fee received
11/05/2012 Application being processed further

So this is the current status! Fingers crossed this happens soon...


----------



## Jetasha (May 17, 2012)

nicolec said:


> We have the same timeline. Our 457 was also lodged 30 April. We have no news as to the status of our visa application but from what I heard it could take anywhere from 2 weeks to 6 weeks.


That sounds painful....


----------



## shepz (May 16, 2012)

Very frustrating as there has been no movement since the 11th May... 

All my documents are attached to it including education certificates, references, pay slips, health check, police checks...

I'm shocked it's taking so long for something to happen.

Is there anyone else on here waiting or even granted in the last couple of weeks? If so what are your time lines looking like?


----------



## nicolec (Apr 24, 2012)

We are on the same boat. Still waiting...

30 April 2012 457 lodged
09 May 2012 further info required
10 May 2012 further info uploaded
10 May 2012 meds finalised for primary applicant
meds outstanding for dependents (contacted global health and they confirmed 
dependents meds were finalised already so I don't know 
why status still says outstanding)

24 May 2012 still waiting for word


----------



## shepz (May 16, 2012)

Got my agent to contact CO this morning and now APPROVED!


----------



## nicolec (Apr 24, 2012)

Congratulations. I emailed my agent yestreday asking them to try to find out from CO what is still outstanding but I haven't heard from agent. I hope they will also contact my CO.


----------



## notpatientatall (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum...I decided to write as I kind of lost the plot waiting for the visa. My company applied for 457, paper application, and I had to leave the country until it gets approved. The application was sent on the 30th of May, then I was requested for x ray and I submitted it on the 18th of June. I was informed that it is being processed by no final result has been received from the doctor. 
So my question is, how long could this take? I am not sick, I don't have TB, I don't think there are problems with the x ray. There are 2 weeks now since they received the x ray (( 
It is difficult to wait...could it take longer as it was a paper application?


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

notpatientatall said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum...I decided to write as I kind of lost the plot waiting for the visa. My company applied for 457, paper application, and I had to leave the country until it gets approved. The application was sent on the 30th of May, then I was requested for x ray and I submitted it on the 18th of June. I was informed that it is being processed by no final result has been received from the doctor.
> So my question is, how long could this take? I am not sick, I don't have TB, I don't think there are problems with the x ray. There are 2 weeks now since they received the x ray ((
> It is difficult to wait...could it take longer as it was a paper application?


Hi Notpatientatall,

Sad that you to wait that long . We have another post which is capturing the current Visa 457 Timelines 2012.

Can you post your details there as well so that you can get responses quickly?.
Here is the link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...16583-457-visa-approval-timelines-2012-a.html


Good Luck with your application and keep us posted


----------

